# mini lathes



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

Well i thought i had decided on getting a 70-100 rikon mini lathe,,,but i found one called the comet nova,,,,lol,,still scratching my head now,,,,can anyone give their option of either,,,


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The Comet II has variable speed and more powerful motor, but it's about $200 more.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

The Rikon is a good lathe, I have it's little brother that I use for buffing and an occasional pen…but the comet is a really nice lathe, in my mind better built and a long time keeper.
Mike


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you seen the new Rikon VS mini? Guess some Woodcraft stores have them already.

http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_70-220VSR.html

Went to Woodcraft.com but did not see it.

Early on Comet II had issues, cannot remember what they were and if resolved.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Nova makes good lathes.

You might check whether things like bed extensions
are available for either model and whether the
prices for compatible accessories seem reasonable.


----------



## davyj (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd say there are so little differences that it might be just a matter of which you can get the better price at the time. one from Harbor Freight? I'd say don't do that. I have the Rikon, I know of 3 friends who do too. I know an RV park that has 5 rikons at their wood shop. they both can be found from time to time on sale.


----------



## ncdon (Jul 11, 2010)

Just picked up the new Rikon 70-220VSR yesterday. With an advertised 12 1/2 inch swing, 1 hp motor, electronic variable speed and reverse it" worth a look. Review to follow in a few weeks.


----------

